# Putting a tarp on ice



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i heard that if u put a dark green or black tarp on ice it will make the geese think their is open water their.

anyone ever heard of this and if u have does it work?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

there was an artical in the last issue of DU that talked about this... I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

I think this was a post in the duck hunting forum, only they were talking about using it in a field. Check out this link and look at the pic at the bottom. I thought the guy was standing on water at first.
http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=11126


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

That is something, that looks like real water to............ I wonder :roll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Holy cow I thought right away they just copied and pasted a guy onto water, but its a plack trap.  that looks real.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Jeepers.. that looks really good...i might have to try that in a field hunting snows and see it it looks like it is flooded.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

WOW!! - Ive always heard about this but never realized it would look that good.....


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

so what color of tarp should be used. i am thinking trying it looks pretty cool. what does everyone think( will it help kill birds)

thanks


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I would use black......


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I wonder what a aerial photo would look like black verse blue on severeal types of fields???  Anybody got any free time on there hands and some tarps, not to mention a aircraft of some sort?????
Adam


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Too friggin' cool


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

that is awesome


----------



## Goatnose (Oct 24, 2003)

I tried this in Arkansas. I laid out the tarp in the late afternoon and came back the next morning to spread my deks. There was alraedy two guys fishing in it. :eyeroll:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:lol: That is a good one


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Were they catching anything??? :lol:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I would try it in a heartbeat.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

my brother goes to college in grand forks for aviation and my parents want to rent a plane and have him fly us around for a while so when we go up ill be sure to set out some tarps


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

whos your bro?


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i just got 3 20' by 50' black tarps hopefully that will be big enough


----------

